# Rapido 7099+1st service at Brownhills



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

Just returned from newark after having our 1st service,must say Brownhills are trying to look after their customers,booked in sat morning so i could have 2 items fitted under warranty also asked if it would be possible for them to look at another 2 problems i had accured since i was last in touch with them,Brownhills phoned me later on in the day to say all the work had been done including the optional problems i had mentioned ,found all staff very helpfull could not do enough for us


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats good news.

Looking forward to the very first outing in ours this coming weekend.

Thanks for all your advice and help.

Malc


----------

